# Lost kayak: red dagger id 6.9 clear creek



## jaredleidich (May 21, 2007)

The kayak was lost on sunday afternoon in the Golden play park but could have floated as far as the Platte. I would greatly appreciate any help. 

Jared Leidich
720-201-2856


----------

